# Could you please critique this track for me?



## Tusker (Dec 24, 2021)

This is my first VI orchestration and I would like to get better at it. I have made a couple of arrangements of this track and I can honestly say this pretty much best I can do at this point. I am out of ideas. 

I know there are problems, but I don't necessarily know what to do about them. How to grow from here? Are there arrangement classes I need to take? Mixing skills to acquire? Any specific advice on fixing this track?

Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!

Jerry


----------



## jon wayne (Dec 24, 2021)

I will let someone else chime in on mix , achieving more realism, etc, but you have nice arranging chops and an obvious grasp on theory. It’s refreshing that your post is not 4 bar cut and paste…. that’s a great start. I hope you get good responses here. Good work!


----------

